# Are you in the Midwest and owns CAMS?



## manninm5033 (Jun 12, 2007)

We are wanting to upgrade from the Crystal Press and would like to see a CAMS in action. If you're in the Midwest and are willing to have visitors please let me know!


----------



## CaBling (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello HD Girl, are you still interested in a CAMS machine? I have a CAMS 1V-6P that I am looking to sell. Please contact me if you are interested. 

Jim 949-293-8432


----------



## HotFix Tech (Mar 21, 2013)

there are more than one different kind of rhinestone machine out there. I did a fair side by side unbiased comparison of the mini cams and the Decor 2 hopper and posted it. here's the link.
Automatic rhinestone machine, Cams rhinestone machine, Decor rhinestone machine, cams vs decor - YouTube


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

HotFix Tech said:


> there are more than one different kind of rhinestone machine out there. I did a fair side by side unbiased comparison of the mini cams and the Decor 2 hopper and posted it. here's the link.
> Automatic rhinestone machine, Cams rhinestone machine, Decor rhinestone machine, cams vs decor - YouTube


hi, that was a pretty nice video. I have the mini cams, actually got it used from a bank repo from a company that mesa had sold it to. I'm running it with a husky compressor and line filter. Its taken me a little while to learn the machine in-side out.

Just out of curiosity, how long have the decor machines been out? How many have they sold? Do they still have the same type of maintenance that the cams have with lubing and aligning?

Is the vacuum pump, that you use custom for that system, or is that something generic that you can get at a home depot type of place, meeting certain specifications?

If it breaks down, who in the USA can service it? Is there a charge for phone support?

I really like my cams, but as my business has been growing I'm starting to see the need for more than a 2 color machine. However 35k+ is not in the budget at the moment.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

HotFix Tech said:


> there are more than one different kind of rhinestone machine out there. I did a fair side by side unbiased comparison of the mini cams and the Decor 2 hopper and posted it. here's the link.
> Automatic rhinestone machine, Cams rhinestone machine, Decor rhinestone machine, cams vs decor - YouTube


As an employee of MESA Distributors it is hard for your opinion to be considered fair & unbiased. As I have asked before - please modify your signature/screen name to identify yourself as such so that forum members are not mislead by your posts to think you are an enduser or independant of any manufacturer/distributor affiliation.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

Don-ColDesi said:


> As an employee of MESA Distributors it is hard for your opinion to be considered fair & unbiased. As I have asked before - please modify your signature/screen name to identify yourself as such so that forum members are not mislead by your posts to think you are an enduser or independant of any manufacturer/distributor affiliation.


Thank you, I had asked him before if he was selling the Decor and never received an answer... i figured he was with all the posts .


----------



## HotFix Tech (Mar 21, 2013)

Don-ColDesi said:


> As an employee of MESA Distributors it is hard for your opinion to be considered fair & unbiased. As I have asked before - please modify your signature/screen name to identify yourself as such so that forum members are not mislead by your posts to think you are an enduser or independant of any manufacturer/distributor affiliation.


Yes, I do work for Mesa but what I say on here is on my own time and is not in conjunction with Mesa. I believe that was a fair and unbiased comparison. You are just trying to discredit me. I am not misleading anyone. I made that video to show people what both machines can really do, side by side. so they can see for them selves and not have to believe all of the hog wash that is out there.


----------



## HotFix Tech (Mar 21, 2013)

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> Thank you, I had asked him before if he was selling the Decor and never received an answer... i figured he was with all the posts .


Negative, mam. I posted right away but was flagged by you know who for advertising because I said that I worked for the company that sells them. Please don't drag me through the mud.


----------



## HotFix Tech (Mar 21, 2013)

ifusion said:


> hi, that was a pretty nice video. I have the mini cams, actually got it used from a bank repo from a company that mesa had sold it to. I'm running it with a husky compressor and line filter. Its taken me a little while to learn the machine in-side out.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how long have the decor machines been out? How many have they sold? Do they still have the same type of maintenance that the cams have with lubing and aligning?
> 
> ...


The Decor machines have been out for four years. The current line is not the same as the first line of machines that they built. these new ones have only been around since last summer. 
No the pump is not custom built but it does have to meet certain specs. I can not give those specs out here, but it is a commercial grade pump and they are covered under that three year warranty. You would not have to have a tech come out on site just to maintain the pump. Worst case you could always call mesa for service and no they do not charge for phone support. However you were miss informed on the price. 
I do not sell them mesa does so If you have price questions call them. I don't do that.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Whether you did on your own time or not you should identify yourself as working for MESA. Not doing so makes you look deceptive and stains your company by doing so. If you look at all the supply/manufactures most of the employees have signatures that identify them as so. 

You can have the best product on the market and start showing deception and people will get turned off and buy the competitors product.

As for the vacuum pump if it not made by your company then it is required to have the original manufactures tag on it which will have the model # CFM and electrical specs.


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

HotFix Tech said:


> The Decor machines have been out for four years. The current line is not the same as the first line of machines that they built. these new ones have only been around since last summer.
> No the pump is not custom built but it does have to meet certain specs. I can not give those specs out here, but it is a commercial grade pump and they are covered under that three year warranty. You would not have to have a tech come out on site just to maintain the pump. Worst case you could always call mesa for service and no they do not charge for phone support. However you were miss informed on the price.
> I do not sell them mesa does so If you have price questions call them. I don't do that.


thanks for the info. I may not have been clear in my message, but the price of 35k I was referring to was towards the 35k cams v6.

I'm a neutral party. I dont care who works for what company, I just like to stay up to date with what is available and what can make me money and what makes my life easier...

Lots of whining goes on in these forums.


----------



## HotFix Tech (Mar 21, 2013)

ifusion said:


> thanks for the info. I may not have been clear in my message, but the price of 35k I was referring to was towards the 35k cams v6.
> 
> I'm a neutral party. I dont care who works for what company, I just like to stay up to date with what is available and what can make me money and what makes my life easier...
> 
> Lots of whining goes on in these forums.


don't mean to come off rude and I agree about the whining


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

HotFix Tech said:


> Yes, I do work for Mesa but what I say on here is on my own time and is not in conjunction with Mesa. I believe that was a fair and unbiased comparison. You are just trying to discredit me. I am not misleading anyone. I made that video to show people what both machines can really do, side by side. so they can see for them selves and not have to believe all of the hog wash that is out there.


I'm sorry that you feel I am trying to discredit you - that is not the case. I only ask that in fairness to the public who views posts here, that your signature line indicates that you are indeed an employee of MESA Distributors. I have no doubt that you are knowledgeable about the products you currently service and have serviced in the past. A legitimate signature will add credibility to your posts - not detract from them.

If you were only offering technical advice to existant users and not offering "professional opinions" on which product is better than the other it would be different.


----------

